# [SOLVED] Fallout new Vegas sound disappear?



## froppan11 (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm going mental, i can't solve the problem with fallout new vegas!
Here's the deal.
I bought Fallout new vegas on steam sales and i installed it a couple of hours ago, but i discovered that the sound effects disappears after 5-40 minutes of gaming. It starts that the sound lags and starts in a loop for about 5-10 seconds then it goes silence and i can no longer hear footsteps, npc voices, gun shot etc. I only hear the music! I've tried different solutions all day.
The things i have tried are - 

Reinstall the game. 3 times.
Did a repair of the game.
Restarted the computer.
Changed available cores available for fallout in fallout.ini
Downloaded Silent hill homecoming patch v.11. I did a clean re-install after that.
Looked for FFDshow, but i can't find it so.. Yeah..
Made sure the speakers settings are stereo.
Puting the games in windows mode? It apperently helped someone.. But not for me.
Tried changing fallout priority, but i am not allowed by system.
Changing bEnableAudio something to allow more sound.. but my system again blocks me and changes it back when i start the game..
Downloaded 2 different mods with several bug fixes. None did work however, cause the game chrased imediatly when i started it with mods.
Started it with AMD gaming evolved and nexus mod manager (?)
Run the game with every compatibility mode. (Execpt windows 95)

And yeah.. that's about what i've done.
Tried doing a soundcheck (?) in DXDiag but couldn't find the button so.. 
The sound works when i restart the game, but only for a short while.
PLEASE HELP ME, I'M BECOMING DESPERATE!!! :banghead:

EDIT: Forget hardware..

AMD FX-6300 6C 3.5GHZ 
MK ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0
Kingston . DDR3 1600MHz 8GB 
ASUS Radeon HD 7850 2GB DDR5 
PSU CORSAIR 650W
Realtek soundcard.

(Longer report of DXDiag:
Description: Speaker (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_10438410&REV_1003
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.7023 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 8/21/2013 11:50:02, 3591000 bytes
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic

Sorry for bad english since im swedish.


----------



## froppan11 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Fallout new Vegas sound disappear?*

So, since i didn't get any response i tried a bunch of other things.
But the thing that did fix it was changing my audio setting to AC97 front panel in Realteak sound settings. 
Cheers :beerchug:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Fallout new Vegas sound disappear?*

Glad to hear! Sorry nobody got to the issue quick enough.


----------

